

Building an iOS8 Today widget – the good/bad/ugly - hanatruman
https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/learnings-from-building-a-today-view-extension-in-ios-8-710d5f481594

======
xauronx
I think the note about the viewWillAppear is critical to what I'm doing wrong.

Additionally, it might be worth writing a follow up regarding creating a
framework for shared code between your app/extension. (At least that's how it
seems like you have to do it)

~~~
ctruman
Ya I am going to write a follow up. You need to use NSExtensionContext instead
of sharing code between app and extension.

------
ctruman
Let me know if you have questions about this :)

